# RISD Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Officer II*
Institution:
Rhode Island School of Design

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/15/2021

Type:
Full-Time

Job Type: Full time

Job Number: R-00613

Location: Providence

The Public Safety Department at Rhode Island School of Design (RISD) is actively building a recruitment list for a number of anticipated vacancies within the spring 2021 semester. We welcome applicants with proven experience interacting with community members representing diverse backgrounds and interests as well as applicants who embrace our vision and mission.

RISD's Department of Public Safety (DPS), works with the Providence Police and Brown University Police departments to maintain a safe campus environment and support the educational mission of the college. Patrolling the campus on foot, bicycle, and in distinctively marked cruisers, we provide comprehensive safety, security, parking, shuttle, and escort service to the RISD community.

The Public Safety Officer II is responsible for maintaining and ensuring the safety and security of students, faculty, and staff along with College-owned or used properties. This position will be covered under a Collective Bargaining Agreement between Rhode Island School of Design and the Rhode Island School of Design Public Safety Officers' Association. As a condition of this role, incumbents in this position will be expected to satisfactorily complete the medical, physical, and psychological assessments required by the RI POST upon notification of attendance. and participation in the RI POST Training Academy.

As an employer, RISD offers a supportive, collegial, and inclusive work environment and a competitive benefits package.

Essential Functions


Conduct foot and mobile security patrols of all campus property. Identify and detain violators to turn over to proper authorities.

Conduct initial investigation of incidents and file written reports as required.

Review report logs and provide immediate follow up; works closely with personnel from municipal fire and police department or other outside agencies.

Respond to all calls for service including lockouts, escorts, noise complaints, etc., in a prompt, courteous, and professional manner.

Respond to all medical emergencies and provide emergency medical care as required. Contacts emergency responders such as police, fire and/or ambulance as required. Investigate all "accidents" on campus.

Observe, investigate, and report any safety or fire hazards present on campus.

Enforce college parking regulations through physical patrol of all parking lots.

Develop a thorough knowledge of all campus security posts including Quad and Central Control.

Knowledge/Skills/Experience


A high school diploma, GED or equivalent combination of education and experience is required.

One to two years of security or related experience is preferred and formal security training is desired.

Must pass a pre-employment physical examination, insurance. and driver's record check, and National Crime Records check and must be fingerprinted.

The incumbent is required to become a State of RI licensed EMT and to complete the RI College & University Public Safety Training Academy within two years of the date of hire as a condition of continued employment. Successful completion of training in OC Spray, PR-24, and handcuffing procedures is required within a timeframe established by the Public Safety Department but no later than two months from hire date.

Must obtain and maintain CPR and Emergency First Aid certifications.

A valid driver's license required.

Must be able to work in an intercultural environment that reflects the diversity of our students, staff, and faculty, and embraces our vision and mission.

Union:

Public Safety Officers' Association

Work Schedule:

40 hours/week; 12 month/year

Shift and days off will be assigned once hired.

Employment Status:

Full-time

Grade:

05/PS - PSU

Documents Needed to Apply:

Resume

Cover Letter

_Incomplete applications will not be considered. Please upload all required documents._

The successful candidate will be required to meet our pre-employment background screening requirements.

RISD recognizes diversity and inclusivity as fundamental to its learning community and integral to an art and design education. We welcome candidates whose experience has prepared them to contribute to our commitment to diversity and excellence. RISD is an Equal Opportunity Employer. Employment decisions are made without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, disability, veteran status, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, genetics, or any other protected characteristic as established by law.

For internal use only - Job Family:

Safety & Security
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Rhode Island School of Design

Online App. Form:
https://risd.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/RISD/job/Providence/Public-Safety-Officer-II_R


----------

